# Paph. tigrinum



## The Mutant (Sep 26, 2013)

So, I went ahead, and bought one expensive tiger seedling, just to add to my growing collection of "Paphs that Mutant is never going to bloom". 

I've read about it here on the forum and checked slipperorchids.info, and so far, it seems I should treat it as my parishii; airy mix, high humidity, intermediate temps, etc., but what about the light? Does it want Phal light levels, or less?

Keep your fingers crossed that I won't kill it!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 26, 2013)

I ordered one too... I will read the answers with interest!!!!


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 26, 2013)

My are growing under 50% shade cloth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2013)

http://orchidspecies.com/paphtigrinum.htm


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2013)

I like Jay's site but it's slowly at least a 3/4's shade and in the notes it says slightly shaded. I thought people have said it grows brighter that you think it should?????


----------



## gotsomerice (Sep 26, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I like Jay's site but it's slowly at least a 3/4's shade and in the notes it says slightly shaded. I thought people have said it grows brighter that you think it should?????



My is doing fine with higher light. Paph. tigrinum is prone to rot so I gave it more light, seems to be doing better.


----------



## Stone (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep treat it as an epiphyte ie: light shade and a basket or pot which dries quickly and your're laughing


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 26, 2013)

P. tigrinum is much easier than parishii.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2013)

Generally considered easy to grow but easy to bloom blast. I've had them in traditional pots, SH, and now in baskets.

This is a fairly northern/high elevation species, and grows a lot like hirsutismum. Grows and clumps like crazy but stingy to bloom when small.

I think its fairly tolerant of a wide range of lighting and have grown it at Catt light and at phale light. I think the rot reputation is when grown too warm. 

I've been working with seedlings since 2002. I've had the best growth since 2010 with low K. The less I feed it the better it grows. Now to get buds to quit blasting.


----------



## jtrmd (Sep 27, 2013)

Multi light and more water when in sheath is the trick here.Hasnt been happy with me since dividing it up for people.It bloomed regularly when I had a big plant.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2013)

Alright, thanks a bunch people. Seems fairly straightforward, except for the root rot thing, and the bud blasting on smaller plants. But now I know what to keep an eye out for.

My parishii is *knocks on wood* doing okay so far. It's not thriving, but it _is_ growing. It's working on four new leaves, and have lost four, but considering that it had such a bad root system when I got it, I'm surprised it hasn't lost more, or that it hasn't turned all floppy on me.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> P. tigrinum is much easier than parishii.


did you have to say that? ENABLER! I've had no trouble growing parishii, infact it should be BS, hope it's not stingy!
Checked Lance's book, pretty much says what Rick did.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 27, 2013)

I followed Rick and placed my plant into a basket. Originally from Pipping Rock as a seedling, never any rot issues but grew too slow for me. It did set bud on a single growth while in a pot but I never got to post it! (blast buddy). 3 growth now and the roots are just starting to poke out from the basket sides. I'm excited! Always damp to wet so far. As winter approaches I'll probably run it drier. My mix should be more acidic then the potted plants, 50/50 mix of Orchiata and shredded tree fern, sphag on top.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2013)

Speaking of parishii, I just checked mine (for whatever reason) and realized it grows like I don't know what. I think I'm too used to roths, and their ilk, since I got so shocked. The leaves have grown by approximately 10 cm (3.9") since I got it home in June!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 28, 2013)

Tigrinum grows like weed for me. I got some seedlings in June and they have now doubled in size. Alltogether I have some 12 plants now. Only one has so far bloomed, but the flower lasted for 2months even after removing the pollen! There are several problems connected to the growing though, of which rot is the most important. Possibly erwinia, but could alsocome from phytophora. I have been investigating how to raise them from flask, which is very difficult, almost impossible, but is done. Partly the reason for the high price these plants have. The trick to grow them is not to forget they are epiphytes, coarse bark mix, good airflow, and perhaps the most important, high diurnal range with low temperatures during night. Something like 12-15C seeems fine, but higher temperatures can be tolerated although rot incidences seem to increase during times with higher night temperatures like in summer.
These are my thoughts on this matter, I may be wrong but these are my best suggestions.
Btw. The site of the tigrinums is supposedly flooded and no other natural source exist, so it is important to grow it in collections in order to save the species.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow, Bjorn, I didn't know about the habitat flooding. Sad. We all should buy and grow them like crazy, then.
Mine grow best with a pronounced cooling and drying in winter. I finally have a bud that doesn't look as if it's going to blast. I don't have many, though: about 7.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 29, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Tigrinum grows like weed for me. I got some seedlings in June and they have now doubled in size. Alltogether I have some 12 plants now. Only one has so far bloomed, but the flower lasted for 2months even after removing the pollen! There are several problems connected to the growing though, of which rot is the most important. Possibly erwinia, but could alsocome from phytophora. I have been investigating how to raise them from flask, which is very difficult, almost impossible, but is done. Partly the reason for the high price these plants have. The trick to grow them is not to forget they are epiphytes, coarse bark mix, good airflow, and perhaps the most important, high diurnal range with low temperatures during night. Something like 12-15C seeems fine, but higher temperatures can be tolerated although rot incidences seem to increase during times with higher night temperatures like in summer.
> These are my thoughts on this matter, I may be wrong but these are my best suggestions.
> Btw. The site of the tigrinums is supposedly flooded and no other natural source exist, so it is important to grow it in collections in order to save the species.


Thanks for all the useful information Bjorn. The thing that I'm the most worried about is the temperatures... I will have problems keeping it cool, but on the other hand, my parishii has grown like a little weed during the warmest part of the summer, so maybe me and my tiger might make it too. 

It's really sad to hear their natural habitat is flooded. I hope they make it.


----------



## Bernd_S (Sep 29, 2013)

hi,
nearly 10 years after I fight with my tiginum, I have it now cold and very bright at villosum, insigne, armeniacum hirsutissimum fairieanum etc. ....
it seems good to please him.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2013)

Interesting post!

But can anybody tell me shat does 'cold temps' means for trigrinum? Under 20 all year long at day? 10C at night? Maybe the plant can stand higher temperature at day if is much cooler at night, even in Summer?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it means if you have warm and sunny during day, then it needs to have a big temp drop at night. Otherwise, quite cool and bright during the day (both are during the winter)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bernd_S (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it is. In the conservatory, I'm in the summer daytime ventilation despite high temperatures (up to 28 °) and a sharp drop at night (18 °). In winter, during the day as 15 ° and 10 ° at night

Bernd


----------

